# Windows 2003 Server || How to increase default value for number of TCP connections?



## chintan1681 (Nov 8, 2007)

Please let me know regarding how to increase default value for TCP connections on windows 2003 server?

While sending concurrent requests from client java application (1000 concurrent users), it looks that server is not able to open/ allow those many no. of tcp connections and it throws 'connection reset' exception.

Thanks in advance.

Chintan.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

This looks like a good article. As always, backup the registry before you make any changes:

http://smallvoid.com/article/winnt-tcpip-max-limit.html


----------



## chintan1681 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for reply.

But, after making changes suggested in article, I am still facing the same problem. 

Kindly suggest next action.

Chintan.


----------

